# Thơ vui, hài hước ngày Quốc Tế Phụ Nữ 8/3



## Xinh (1 Tháng ba 2013)

*
Tổng hợp thơ vui ngày 8/3*​
Ngày 7-3
Ngày mai mùng tám tháng ba
Chị em ngóng đợi hết ra lại vào
Anh em túm tụm thì thào
Chị em sung sướng hết vào lại ra

Ngày 8-3
Hôm nay mùng tám tháng ba
Chị em phấn khởi chạy ra chạy vào
Anh em thấy thế “hổng” chào
Chị em tức tối đi vào đi ra

Ngày 9-3
Qua ngày mùng tám tháng ba
Chị em ủ rũ đi ra đi vào
Anh em túm tụm lại chào
Chị em sung sướng lại vào lại ra

Đến ngày mồng tám tháng ba
Thì tôi lại ước em là… đàn ông.

Ước em đôi má phai hồng
Đôi môi phai thắm, lại không… điệu đà
Ước em… duyên bớt mặn mà
Đừng đằm thắm quá, người ta yêu thầm!

Ước em, bỗng cũng… “hâm hâm”
Tự nhiên quên mất… cầm nhầm tay tôi!

*Nếu thế giới không có đàn bà

* 
Nếu thế giới không có đàn bà
Hàng tỉ đàn ông sẽ chết già
Ai làm đối tượng cho ông ghẹo
Khi có cô nào õng ẹo qua
 Nếu thế giới không có đàn bà
Ai sẽ thay ông gánh việc nhà
Quạt nồng ấp lạnh ai chu tất
Nuôi cả đàn con cũng chẳng la
 Nếu thế giới không có đàn bà
Thì các ông ở đâu mà ra
Mồng tám tháng ba ông nên nhớ
Mang tặng mỗi bà một đoá hoa.

*Thương chị*

Mắc nợ gì tiền kiếp, tự ngàn xưa?
Hay tạo hóa vô tình không nắn nót
Chị thường giấu giọt buồn sau khóe mắt
Mấy khi ngồi ngắm bóng trước gương soi

Bao lo toan dồn lại một đôi vai
Chị lặng lẽ, lại càng thêm lặng lẽ
Vóc dáng ấy vốn thường ngày nhỏ bé
Dễ nhòa tan lẫn khuất giữa mọi người

Hiền hậu sao trong tiếng nói nụ cười
Lòng nhân ái chừng như không chút cạn
Chị dịu dàng như một vì sao sáng
Một vì sao nhỏ xíu giữa trời đêm

Thương chị mình, như cô bé lọ lem
Em ước chi có phép màu của Bụt!
Sẽ tặng chị một bất ngờ lớn nhất
Nét lung linh, gương mặt của trăng rằm…

* Huỳnh Anh Thư (Trà Vinh)*



Hỡi anh em,   Lại một ngày nữa, cái ngày đáng sợ ấy sắp tới. Không thể  thoát được nó, không thể hoãn được nó, càng không thể chạy trốn nó. Vậy  chúng ta hãy đứng sát vào nhau, hãy nắm chặt tay và đối diện với nó một  cách anh hùng.
   Thưa anh em,
   Có bất công không khi trong suốt  cuộc đời vất vả, nặng nhọc đầy gian lao chúng ta không có một ngày dành  cho mình. Đã từ lâu, thế giới mỏng manh này có ngày chống thuốc lá,  ngày phòng si-đa, thậm chí có ngày cúm gà mà vẫn làm ngơ, không dành cho  đàn ông một hôm nào cả.
   Vì sao thế? Và đã từ lâu thế giới đã bị  phụ nữ thao túng mất rồi. Từ trong nhà ra đường phố, từ công ty tới bệnh  viện, phụ nữ đã tràn ngập, đã cai quản, đã ra lệnh. Chúng ta mặc gì,  chúng ta ăn gì, chúng ta đi đâu, quan hệ với ai, kiếm ra tiền và cất ở  chỗ nào đều bị phụ nữ kiểm soát, bắt bớ, theo dõi và tra khảo.
   Vậy phụ nữ là ai?
    Về bản chất, phụ nữ cũng là con người như chúng ta. Nghĩa là cũng thích  ăn, thích uống, thích vui chơi và tụ tập đàn đúm (khoản sau cùng này  thì hơn hẳn). Ta thuốc lá, chị em có thuốc lá. Ta rượu, chị em cũng  rượu. ta cờ bạc, chị em cũng bạc cờ, ta... vân vân, chị em cũng... vân  vân và vân vân.
   Sở dĩ "chúng" hơn ta, làm khổ ta, hại được ta vì  "chúng" có những vũ khí tối tân mà chẳng bao giờ ta có: đấy là nước da  trắng, đấy là làn môi cong, đấy là mắt bồ câu, đấy là mũi dọc dừa, là  giọng nói dịu dàng và tiếng cười khanh khách như chim.
   Mang những  dụng cụ "giết người hàng loạt" như thế, xông vào đám đàn ông ngơ ngác,  tội nghiệp, thiếu đoàn kết, phụ nữ đã dựng lên một chế độ hà khắc, một  hoàn cảnh sống thật tội nghiệp: Bao nhiêu đàn ông bị giam cầm trong các  gia đình, bị ăn, ngủ, xem ti vi và cả tắm nữa theo điều lệnh. Bao nhiêu  trai trẻ bị áp tải đi chơi, bị ép phải mua quà, bị dồn vào thế phải tặng  hoa, tặng bánh sinh nhật, hoặc phải chờ đợi mềm nhũn dưới trời mưa như  rất nhiều bộ phim tình cảm đã tố cáo. Bằng các thủ đoạn quỹ quyệt như  nhảy múa tung tăng, chớp chớp mắt (có gắn lông mi) và kêu thét lên mỗi  khi thấy chuột, phụ nữ làm đội ngũ đàn ông tan tác, mất hết lý trí,  không còn sáng suốt, quên mình, quên cả tiền bạc của mình.
   Bằng  những mảnh vải mỏng, nhẹ gọi là áo, bằng những miếng cắt xéo, quấn bí  hiểm gọi là váy, bằng những sợi dây sặc sỡ như con giun gọi là ruy băng,  phụ nữ làm chúng ta phải đầu hàng, phải sung sướng khi bị bắt làm tù  binh, thà chết (và đã chết) chứ không vượt ngục. Hậu quả chính sách hà  khắc của nền cai trị chuyên chế đó là trong khi chúng ta còng lưng bên  máy tính, đổ mồ hôi trong nhà xưởng thì phụ nữ ngồi chễm chệ trong tiệm  gội đầu, vểnh tay làm móng hoặc ngồi gật gù bên gánh bún riêu. Trong khi  chúng ta kiệt sức vì hội thảo, vì nghe lời la mắng của sếp thì phụ nữ  hào hứng lắc vòng, nằm dài trong phòng hơi nước để [url="http://phunuvn.net/forums/tang-giam-can-3-vong-dep.138/"]giảm cân[/url]. Trong khi  chúng ta mất ngủ vì giá xăng dầu, giá xi măng, phụ nữ cứ vác về mà chả  quan tâm tới giá tiền kem dưỡng da, kem tan mỡ và kem trị mụn.
   Hỡi anh em,
    Tưởng như vậy đã tột cùng, phụ nữ vẫn không chịu dừng lại. Chả tham  khảo ý kiến, chả cần tìm hiểu sức khoẻ và tiền bạc của đàn ông, phụ nữ  tung ra ngày 8-3 như một ngày tổng phản công cuối cùng, nhằm quét sạch  những ước mong chống đối.
   Trong cái ngày dài hơn thế kỷ ấy, hằng  triệu thân xác gầy gò, lóng cóng tội nghiệp của anh em chúng ta sẽ phải  chui đầu vào chậu rửa chén, rụt cổ trong giỏ thức ăn mua từ chợ , lê  bước trong phòng với chổi lau nhà. Trong cái ngày kinh khiếp đó, anh em  sẽ giặt tã đến mười hai giờ, bổ củi đến ba giờ, rửa tủ lạnh, khua mạng  nhện, đổ rác đến đêm, những lúc giải lao thì khâu quần áo.
   Anh em  có sống sót qua một ngày như thế không? Tôi tin là không. Nhưng nổi loạn  à? Đường lối đấu tranh của chúng ta định hướng từ lâu là không manh  động. Chạy trốn à? Chưa từng có ai chạy thoát, mà thoát là thoát đi đâu?
    Vậy anh em hãy chứng tỏ sức mạnh của mình bằng cách làm tốt những việc  phải làm, khiến phụ nữ kinh ngạc. hoảng sợ, choáng váng. Nếu rửa bát,  anh em hãy rửa sạch đến mức ba tuần sau vẫn không cần rửa lại. Nếu lau  nhà, anh em hãy lau bóng đến mức con ruồi đậu xuống sẽ không bay nữa vì  mải soi gương. Nếu đi chợ, anh em hãy mặc cả ráo riết, trả giá gắt gao,  mua rẻ tới độ sau ngày này, các hàng bán cá, bán gà đều phá sản.
    Tóm lại, hãy dùng "gậy bà đập lưng bà". Hãy biến ngày 8-3 là ngày của  chúng ta, khi đàn ông cười nói râm ran, í ới gọi nhau trong siêu thị và  túm tụm ăn quà ngoài vỉa hè. Hãy làm cho phụ nữ tiếc đứt ruột và không  có cơ hội nào trong giây phút ấy được sờ vào dụng cụ gia đình, được tắm  mình trong không khí bếp núc hội hè. Hãy khiến các cô gái khắp nơi hiểu  rằng chỉ có ý chí, sức mạnh và khả năng sáng tạo của đàn ông mới biến  được một ngày thành một đời. Nếu có một lá cờ thêu chữ 8-3, tôi muốn anh  em giật lấy nó, cầm nó xông lên và vẫy thật cao như ngọn đuốc rực lửa.
   Anh em tiến lên. Chiến thắng hay là chết!




​


----------



## Xinh (1 Tháng ba 2013)

*Hôm nay mồng tám tháng Ba 
Tôi giặt hộ bà cái áo... của tôi 
Tôi phần bà một đĩa xôi 
Sợ bà yếu bụng, tôi xơi hộ bà...

***

Hôm nay mồng tám tháng Ba 
Chị em phấn khởi đi ra đi vào 
Đàn ông kính cẩn cúi chào 
Chị em phấn khởi đi vào đi ra...

Hôm sau mồng chín tháng Ba 
Chị em tưởng bở đi ra đi vào 
Đàn ông hổng có cúi chào 
Chị em tiu nghỉu hết vào lại ra...

***

Hôm nay mồng Tám tháng Ba 
Em ngồi son phấn tôi ra chợ đời 
Chắc là đến tuổi đôi mươi 
Chắc là cao gót hơn rồi mấy phân 

Long đong bán kiếp phong trần 
Lại mua cái tội nợ nần kiếp sau 
Nụ cười đem tặng cho nhau 
Nụ hôn và gió 
qua cầu đánh rơi 

Ấy là tôi nói thế thôi 
Hoa hồng cũng thẹn những lời khó trao 
Tháng Ba mồng Tám ra, vào 
Hình như ai cũng khát khao điều gì 

Hôm nay tôi tính chi li 
Một năm chẵn nữa tới kỳ ... kiếp sau 
Em là cô chủ sang giàu 
Đời tôi mãi nợ những câu thơ tình

***

Hôm nay mồng tám tháng ba 
Vợ tôi hậm hực đi ra đi vào: 
"Lương đâu? chưa thấy đồng nào?" 
Vợ tôi giận dữ .. đi vào đi ra ...!!

***

Ngày mai mùng 8 tháng 3
Chị em [url="http://phunuvn.net/"]phụ nữ[/URL] đi ra đi vào
Ngó mãi chẳng thấy anh nào
Chị em phụ nữ đi vào đi ra.

Hôm nay mùng 8 tháng 3
Chị em ngóng đợi hết ra lại vào
Anh em túm tụm thì thào
Chị em sung sướng hết vào lại ra

Qua ngày mùng 8 tháng 3
Chị em ủ rũ đi ra đi vào
Anh em lại xúm vô chào
Chị em sung sướng cứ vào lại ra...

***

Hôm nay mồng tám tháng ba.
Giá hoa thì đắt, giá quà thì cao
Tiền lương tiêu hết hồi nào
Thù lao, tiền thưởng chẳng trao lễ này...
Ai đem quà cáp kềnh càng
Riêng tôi dâng tặng cho nàng thơ thôi
Hoa hồng mấy bữa héo rồi
Còn thơ thơ tuyệt vời là thơ**
***

Hôm nay mồng tám tháng ba
Đàn ông xách gói chạy ra chạy vào
Mua hoa mua quà ào ào
Tiền đâu trong túi cứ nhào nhào ra
Hôm sau mồng chín tháng ba
Lục lọi trong túi tiền đâu mất rồi
Mì tôm cả tháng đến hồi
Cố nhai cố nuốt xong rồi tháng ba**
***

Hôm nay mồng 8 tháng 3
Người yêu chưa có nữa là vợ con
Ra đường chạy nhảy lon ton
Kiếm cô nào đẹp để còn đong đưa
Lạy trời đừng có đổ mưa
Để tui ngắm gái cho vừa mắt tui
Cô nào trắng trẻo xinh tươi
Nhăn răng một tí để người ta yêu**
***

Mùng  8 tháng 3
Chúc chị em  ta
Tay ôm nhiều hoa
Giỏ đựng đầy quà
Không  lo việc nhà
Được đi chơi xa
Ăn  uống hết ga
Tiền không phải trả
Nói  năng rôm rả
Cười tươi như  hoa...

***

Kính vợ đắc thọ. Sợ vợ sống lâu. Nể vợ bớt ưu sầu.  Để vợ lên đầu là trường sinh bất tử...

***

Vợ  là cô Tấm thảo hiền
Cho ta  thỏa thích mọi miền rong chơi
Vợ là con  Phật, cháu Trời
Rẽ mây tụt xuống làm  người trần gian
Thiêng liêng  lắm, xin miễn bàn
Định nghĩa không đúng chết oan  có ngày
Mấy lời định  nghĩa chưa hay
Mong em xá tội, đừng bay về trời
Vợ ơi!  Ơi vợ! Vợ ơi!
Dẫu cho răng rụng - suốt đời anh yêu!

*​****

Quanh năm rửa bát quét nhà
Vợ gọi thì "dạ" chính là ta
Hôm nay mùng 8 tháng 3
Đột nhiên vợ giúp quét nhà... mới ghê
Thật là sung sướng quá đê
Chỉ cần rửa bát còn... "giề" sướng hơn...

***

- Hôm nay mùng 8 tháng 3
Anh em chúng tớ đi ra đi vào
Vì rằng thấy cứ nôn nao
Không hiểu giá cả thế nào, còn mua
Không lẽ đành phải chịu thua
Cái "thằng" đối thủ đang cưa cùng mình?
Em hiền, em đẹp, em xinh
Anh sao dám để em mình... không hoa
Cho dù có thật xót xa
Anh đây cũng ráng để mà... nịnh em!
**
**
*

Hôm nay mồng tám tháng ba
Giá hoa thì đắt, giá quà thì cao
Tiền lương tiêu hết hồi nào
Thù lao, tiền thưởng chẳng trao lễ này.
Lễ này ai nghĩ cũng hay,
Đây là dịp để giải bày khó khăn…
Ai đem quà cáp kềng càng,
Riêng tôi dâng tặng cho nàng thơ thôi
Hoa hồng mấy bữa héo rồi
Còn thơ thơ mãi tuyệt vời là thơ
....
Vui quá mùng tám tháng ba
Anh nhổ cả bó hoa nhà tặng em
Dọc đường quên mất cái tên..
Anh đành tặng lại cô bên cạnh nhà...

Xem: những lời chúc ý nghĩa ngày 8/3

Nguồn: Internet​


----------



## Xinh (1 Tháng ba 2013)

*Thơ Vui Về Phái Yếu*
_Những người đàn ông các anh có bao nhiêu điều to lớn __
Vượt qua ô cửa cỏn con, văn phòng hẹp hàng ngày 
Các anh nghĩ ra tàu ngầm, tên lửa, máy bay
Tới thăm dò những hành tinh mới lạ
Tài sản của các anh là những tinh cầu, là vũ trụ
Các anh biết mỏ dầu, mỏ bạc ở nơi đâu
Chính phục đại dương bằng các con tàu 
Đi tới tương lai trên con đường ngắn nhất 
Mỗi các anh là một nhà chính khách 
Các anh quan tâm đến chuyện mất còn của các quốc gia.

Biết bao điều quan trọng được đề ra 
Những hiệp ước xoay vần thế giới 
Chúng tôi chỉ là những người đàn bà bình thường không tên tuổi 
Quen việc nhỏ nhoi bếp núc hàng ngày 
Cuộc sống ngặt nghèo phải tính sao đây
Gạo, bánh, củi dầu chia thế nào cho đủ 
Đầu óc linh tinh toàn nghĩ về chợ búa 
Những quả cà, mớ tép, rau dưa
Đối với Nít và Kăng, những siêu nhân nay và xưa 
Xin thú thực: chúng tôi thờ ơ hạng nhất 

Chúng tôi còn phải xếp hàng mua thịt
Sắm cho con đôi dép tới trường 
Chúng tôi quan tâm đến xà phòng, đến thuốc đánh răng 
Lo đan áo cho chồng con khỏi rét...

Chúng tôi là những người đàn bà bình thường trên trái đất.
Quen với việc nhỏ nhoi bếp núc hàng ngày 
Chúng tôi chẳng có tàu ngầm, tên lửa, máy bay 
Càng không có hạt nhân nguyên tử 
Chúng tôi chỉ có chậu có nồi có lửa 
Có tình yêu và có lời ru
Những con cò con vạc từ xưa 
Vẫn lặn lội bờ sông bắt tép 
Cuộc sống vẫn ngàn đời nối tiếp
Như trăng lên, như hoa nở mỗi ngày...

Nếu không có ví dụ chúng tôi đây 
Liệu cuộc sống có còn là cuộc sống 
Ai sẽ mang lại cho các anh vui buồn hạnh phúc 
Mở lòng đón các anh sau thất bại nhọc nhằn 
Thử nghĩ xem thế giới chỉ đàn ông 
Các anh sẽ không còn biết yêu biết ghét 
Các anh không đánh nhau nhưng cũng chẳng làm nên gì hết 
Thế giới sẽ già nua và sẽ lụi tàn 
Ai sẽ là người sinh ra những đứa con
Để tiếp tục giống nòi và dạy chúng biết yêu, biết hát.

Buổi sớm mai ướm bước chân mình lên vết chân trên cát 
Bà mẹ đã cho ra đời những Phù Đổng Thiên Vương 
Dẫu là nguyên thủ quốc gia hay là những anh hùng 
Là bác học... hay là ai đi nữa 
Vẫn là con của một người phụ nữ 
Một người đàn bà bình thường, không ai biết tuổi tên

Anh thân yêu, người vĩ đại của em 
Anh là mặt trời, em chỉ là hạt muối 
Một chút mặn giữa đại dương vời vợi, 
Lời rong rêu chưa ai biết bao giờ
Em chỉ là ngọn cỏ dưới chân qua 
Là hạt bụi vô tình trên áo 
Nhưng nếu sáng nay em chẳng đong được gạo
Chắc chắn buổi chiều anh không có cơm ăn.

Vài đoạn thơ vui nhân dịp ngày xuân 
Đùa một chút xin các anh đừng giận 
Thú thực là chúng tôi cũng không sống được 
Nếu không có các anh, thế giới chỉ đàn bà._​


----------



## dichvuthamtu (3 Tháng mười 2013)

phải copy về khi nào sử dụng mới được. cảm ơn nhé


----------



## rulex mi (17 Tháng ba 2014)

thơ hay quá


----------



## yensaotamtanquy (10 Tháng sáu 2014)

=))=))=))=))


----------



## Mỹ Ngọc (30 Tháng sáu 2014)

thơ hay kaka


----------



## minhngoc (23 Tháng chín 2014)

thơ hay thơ hay


----------



## chi_hieu (4 Tháng ba 2015)

ôi nhanh ghê , hnay tôi mới phát hiên ra cuối tuần này 8-3 rồi


----------



## phuonglong4 (8 Tháng ba 2015)

Thơ ha. Nhân ngày 8/3 cho mình gửi lời chức tới toàn thể chị em phụ nữ. Luôn xinh tươi trẻ trung


----------



## roshi (18 Tháng ba 2015)

xì pam thôi, không cần để ý đâu


----------



## khongtrang (19 Tháng ba 2015)

đọc xong mắc cười quá ))))))))))))


----------

